# Indoor G scale in my dinning Room



## tripp10538 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm designing my first layout. I'm going indoors, multiple rooms, G-scale. Yeah that's right.

I'm gotten some help with the layout, so it looks pretty professional already. I plan on running 4 trains simultaneously with the juggle auto track switching LGB makes possible with their original analog system. 1 train out on each of the two loops (sometimes two trains in the dinning room, although spaced far enough apart) 1 train on the passing track, and 1 waiting at 1 of the two turn-outs, (unless its been released already.)

I'm going to build the dinning room myself as a shelf with a coffer ceiling/crown molding look to it. After all, it is the dinning room. The bigger room I plan on using the same professional help to get a ceiling mounted look. 

What I need help with is building the dinning room side, especially the dimensions for clearance I'll need. 


How high from the ceiling for G-scale
How far from the wall on straight track
how far from the wall on curves 
does smoke stain painted sheet rock
what dimensions do you need for a tunnel
how about a tunnel that has a curve in it

any help or comments appreciated.


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a small 140' loop that runs through my basement rooms. If you build 12" from the ceiling you'll be good for clearance. The tallest G-Scale car in 1/29th is 9", but it may be a bit bigger for LGB since that's in 1:20th. USAT and Aristocraft locomotives are 4" wide, and need a bit more than that for curves, but the turning clearance is contingent on the sharpness of the curve. If you want to be able to run most rolling stock and locos do not go sharper and 10' diameter curve track. This does bring it out quite a bit from the walls on curves, but I use the space for storing rolling stock, or making a small yard.

The best way to lay this out is to buy your track first, then design the layout based on the track you've bought. That way you can actually hold it up where you want to lay it and take measurements.

Good luck.


----------

